# Utah, Jackson or Whistler - Late December



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

Im planning to head up north this coming winter in late Dec (around Christmas). 

Which of these area's has the most reliable snowfall during December?


Cheers


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Uhhh, none? Out of the three, I'd go with Utah or Whistler. Jackson will have some terrain open, but unless it's a super snowy early season, I'm sure it'll be limited at best. That is one rocky resort without a doubt. Whistler has seen some great early seasons in the past few years. Utah could have a lot of man made snow but they also do get some huge snowfalls around then. So conditions could be decent.

I'd say Colorado is your best bet that time of year, but it can suffer from the same problems too. Snow making systems at most of the front range resorts are some of the best in the States. So at least you would have park/pipe action by then. 

No matter where you go it's a bit of a gamble. Mid to late January is a better time to go, to any of those places.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!
The dates have now changed to around 10 JAN to 25 JAN due to sold out flights.
Sounds like it will be better that way anyway.

-Where would you recommend staying in Colorado? I want to stay in backpacker/skibum style accomodation to meet other riders. I also don't want to be catching a bus for 30+ minutes each day.

-Flights to Whistler are too expensive now so its a no go this year.
-I've realised it's going to be too expensive to hire a car for just 1 person so Utah's out (maybe another year with buddies).

-Jackson is still on the cards if I can find cheap flights. I could stay in Teton Village and not need a car at all.
-Switzerland is my other option. Excellent snow and huge terrain. Cheap flights atm.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well you are going to have to find transportation almost anywhere, if you are looking at budget. I can't imagine Jackson being all that cheap, but you can fly right into the Valley. Aspen has that same feature so you may also look there. The riding is fantastic there, and the nightlife is only matched by Whistler. There is a hostel in the area, but I don't remember the name. Maybe shredbetties will post up what it is, as she lives in the area. I think we have a couple of other Aspen locals too. The bus system is free there, so all you have to do is get into the Valley and you're golden. 

For Vail you could fly into Eagle County Airport and catch a bus to Vail. I just don't think the cost savings of taking a bus is going to save you versus the cost of flying into those mountain locations. 

For Summit County (Breck, Keystone, Copper, A-Basin) you'd want to fly into DIA and would have to rent a car or take CME to get up there. Once there you can use the bus system. CME isn't cheap though. I believe it's like $80 one way. 

Overall, I'd say Utah is hard to beat for a bang for your buck snowboard trip. There are buses that run up the canyons to the resorts above Salt Lake City. You can stay in a relatively cheap motel along those routes and catch the bus. It would be just a cab ride to the motel from the airport and back. $20-$30 each way maybe? Lift tickets tend to be less there than other places too.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Well you are going to have to find transportation almost anywhere, if you are looking at budget. I can't imagine Jackson being all that cheap, but you can fly right into the Valley.


Jackson ran some just-after-new-year's deals last year that put them on par with some of the moderately expensive resorts...but barring that, it isn't cheap. Their website currently lists lift tickets for 2010 at $91.00 per day 

Its not a huge town, but most of the folks I talked to tolerated tourists ok, so try to chat people up and make some friends if you are looking to hang out during the evenings. One of the hotel/resorts in town has evening skiing/boarding, so you could even get a full day in if you party too hard one night and get a late start the next day.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

$91 of jackson vs. $92 of vailresorts = fuck vail


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Heh, I bet you Vail tickets this season are more like $99. Especially since Aspen will be right there too. But yeah, Fuck Vail...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I forgot to add, if you do ride at Jackson Hole but stay in town at Jackson, then you will be catching 20 minute buses each way.

I didn't meander around the resort very much, but I think that staying in town is preferable. I even went to a saloon in town!


----------

